# Verb that can mean 'to build' and 'to adorn'



## TheChabon

Hello. I am translating a book in in which the author discusses the associations between the concepts of order and adornment in _kósmos_, and then says 

the Greek word for 'building' [to build; _Bauen_] also means 'to adorn' [_Schmücken_], in a double meaning very similar to the one previously highlighted in _kósmos_

Anybody makes sense of which word he is talking about? I have had no luck asking speakers of Greek as a second language.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Perseas

Hi, TheChabon

The Greek words for "build" are χτίζω, οικοδομώ, ιδρύω and for "adorn" στολίζω, κοσμώ, διακοσμώ. But none of them could be used in a double meaning (of building and adorning). Could you help up a little more ?


----------



## TheChabon

Thanks Perseas. I pretty much wrote verbatim what this author is saying (was saying in the 1860s). 

[anything like 'structure', 'construct', maybe 'tectonic'?]

I was hoping to be able to add a footnote to it, and thought the explanation would be as easy as in kósmos. The author did read/write at least some Greek, enough to discuss classic poetry etc. This is rather baffling.


----------



## Perseas

It occurs to me that the noun* "διάκοσμος"* in a use older than that we use it today means* "the structure of universe"*. The verb is *"διακοσμώ"*. 
[λόγ. < αρχ. _διάκοσμος_ `ταχτοποίηση (του σύμπαντος)΄ κατά τη σημ. της λ. _διακοσμώ_]

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=διάκοσμος&sin=all

On the other hand the verb *"διακοσμώ"* in its current sense is *"adorn"* in English.

 I hope this may be helpful.


----------



## Perseas

Therefore, speaking of the universe as an ordered system (cosmos) one could say that "διακοσμώ" means  "to structure", while "διακοσμώ" also means (in its current use) "to adorn".


----------



## Acestor

I'm not sure he can speak of anything more complicated than _κοσμέω_. Its original meaning was "order, arrange, esp. set an army in array" (LSJ) and later took on the meaning of "adorn". _*Κτίζω*_ would be a likely candidate, but does not mean "adorn". Have a look at "build" verbs. I don't think any of them fit the bill:
http://artflx.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/efts/dicos/woodhouse_test.pl?keyword=^Build, v. trans.


----------



## artion

I can't think of a single word with the double meaning in question. However, the writer might have in mind the word "ποίημα" (creation) which also means poem, work of art.


----------



## TheChabon

I found that in some other text the author is using this verb --I wonder if this could be what he is thinking of. 


http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/morph?l=ἀσκητόν&la=greek#lexicon


*ἀσκέω ,*
A. work raw materials, εἴρια, κέρα, Il.3.388,4.110; work curiously, form by art, [κρητῆρα] Σιδόνεςπολυδαίδαλοι εὖ ἤσκησαν ib. 23.743; “ἑρμῖν᾽ ἀσκήσας” Od.23.198; πτύξασα καὶ ἀσκήσασα χιτῶνα having folded and smoothed it, ib.1.439; “ἅρμα . . χρυσῷ καὶ ἀργύρῳ εὖ ἤσκηται” Il.10.438; χορὸν ἤσκησεν ib.18.592; “γόμφοις ἀ.” Emp.87: added in aor. part. to Verbs, [“θρόνον] τεύξει ἀσκήσας” elaborately, Il.14.240; [“χρυσὸν] βοὸς κέρασιν περίχευεν ἀσκήσας” Od.3.437; [“ἑανὸν] ἔξυσ᾽ ἀσκήσασα” Il.14.179.
2. of personal adornment, dress out, trick out, “ἀ. τινὰ κόσμῳ” Hdt.3.1; “ἐς κάλλος ἀσκεῖ” decks herself, E.El.1073; “δέμας” Id.Tr.1023:—freq. in Pass., σκιεροῖς ἠσκημένα γυίοις furnished with . . , Emp.61.4; “πέπλοισι Περσικοῖς ἠσκημένη” A.Pers.182; “οὐ χλιδαῖς ἠσκημένον”S.El.452; of buildings, “παστὰς ἠσκημένη στύλοισι” Hdt.2.169; “Παρίῳ λίθῳ ἠσκημένα”Id.3.57: abs., “οἴκημα ἠσκημένον” Id.2.130; σῶμα λόγοις ἠσκ. tricked out with words only, not real, S.El. 1217:—Med., σῶμ᾽ ὅπλοις ἠσκήσατο adorned his own person, E.Hel. 1379, cf.Alc.161.


----------



## Vana-Titania

Ola, TheChabon!
The verb *ασκέω-ώ* had also the meaning of "adorn" -*"στολίζω"* in ancient greek beside the meanings *γυμνάζω, εκπαιδεύω, ασχολούμαι* . For a detailed analysis of the meanings of the word in its modern usage i suggest that you visit the page of "Greek-language.gr" and search for the verb *ασκώ* in the lexicons of modern Greek (Νέα Ελληνικά) , if you haven't done it already. It might be illuminating since it includes English terms too, though i´m not sure if this verb can be connected to the concepts of order and adornment you have initially mentioned .


----------



## Vana-Titania

The full address http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=Ασκώ&dq=


----------



## Acestor

Hi. I could probably assure you that your author did not have _ασκέω_ in mind.


----------



## Vana-Titania

Κι εγώ αυτό νομίζω. Άλλα ήθελε να πει ο ποιητής-author του βιβλίου που επικαλείται ο TheChabon!


----------

